Ask HN: What are militaries doing to ensure readiness during outbreak? - LyalinDotCom
======
yanko
Right now - moving 37000 NATO troops across Europe including Italy for
"excersizes" on Belarusian border. Because their troops are _probably_ virus
immunized, never fighting on own territory and likes mocking and bombing with
_American_ democracy souveren countries all over the world then to blame
Russia of being too defensive and too military with own opinion.

